# You have to pay for rental car now



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

No longer free car rental .
As you can see below , you need to make close to 100 rides now to get close to "free" rental. That's up from current 65 rides. 
Also, a pop-up message in the app lets you to believe that you get free miles now. I thought I will keep car for free with 65 rides plus get free miles. But no, had to email to customer service to get real picture.










Notice on the button it says taxes not included. So add taxes on top of the rental price too.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Is this Hertz or Enterprise?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

180 bonus is solid stuff

Sad that they ain't got any Plus twofers or Plus/Premier full multiclasses on offer


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

It's ExpressDriveI believe it's called. Directly from Lyft.



Adieu said:


> 180 bonus is solid stuff
> 
> Sad that they ain't got any Plus twofers or Plus/Premier full multiclasses on offer


Don't forget - when you rent you don't qualify for 10% or 20% bonus.
And how I supposed to get 95 rides if I am struggling to get 65 now?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

7Miles said:


> It's LyftExpress I believe it's called. Directly from Lyft.
> 
> Don't forget - when you rent you don't qualify for 10% or 20% bonus.
> And how I supposed to get 95 rides if I am struggling to get 65 now?


Dunno

But... churning out rides without specific quota hours and grinding with nary a glance at the odometer is a different game entirely

Different rules, different logic


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

7Miles said:


> Notice on the button it says taxes not included. So add taxes on top of the rental price too.


Ouch. No thanks!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

If that's 95 rides _*per week?!*_ . . . at the 70-94 rides per week(?) rental rate, then a person would have to be on the verge of homelessness to go for this deal (or, they have a passion for driving, which I can relate to)!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

circle1 said:


> If that's 95 rides _*per week?!*_ . . . at the 70-94 rides per week(?) rental rate, then a person would have to be on the verge of homelessness to go for this deal (or, they have a passion for driving, which I can relate to)!


Yes, per week. And they don't have "cheap" cars in stock when I was there. Only expensive once


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

7Miles said:


> No longer free car rental .
> As you can see below , you need to make close to 100 rides now to get close to "free" rental. That's up from current 65 rides.
> Also, a pop-up message in the app lets you to believe that you get free miles now. I thought I will keep car for free with 65 rides plus get free miles. But no, had to email to customer service to get real picture.
> 
> ...


90% acceptance rating! Hello, Slave Line. Oh, that wacky, Lyft -- they'll always find a way.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> 90% acceptance rating! Hello, Slave Line. Oh, that wacky, Lyft -- they'll always find a way.


I just calculated. If you rent and decide to work like other human beings 5 days a week, you need 19 rides a DAY to qualify for $55 equinox plus $40 rental tax. Plus my app says they add $9.99 for repairs . So I would need 19 rides a day to qualify for $105 a week payment.

For all the talk about immigration, I dont think even illegals work 7 days a week like we do.
We are below illegals . 
I am returning my vehicle before 03/06 and will take a week off working on my business. I am glad my wife has I normal job


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Is this Hertz or Enterprise?


Likely the General Motors/Lyft program. Hertz or ERAC would probably not offer a specific make/model, but rather a specific class (compact, midsize, etc).


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

kevink said:


> Likely the General Motors/Lyft program. Hertz or ERAC would probably not offer a specific make/model, but rather a specific class (compact, midsize, etc).


Yes. That one


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Is that los Angeles


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

If you can get the Malibu hybrid with this, it's not a bad deal so long as you plan to drive 50+ hours a week, otherwise it doesn't pencil out.



Trump Economics said:


> 90% acceptance rating! Hello, Slave Line. Oh, that wacky, Lyft -- they'll always find a way.


If you gotta do 95+ a week you want line rides. Helps you get there faster. With that demand you can't be picky at all. I'd prefer driving a beater and being choosy, but that's just me.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Letdown Lyft strikes again.


----------



## sef (Feb 24, 2016)

Are they changing this in Los Angeles too? Didn't you guys initial your name on a contract with stated rates/obligations in terms of the monetary and ride count agreement? That can't be a one-sided agreement. Lyft is too slow to require so many rides


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

7Miles said:


> No longer free car rental .
> As you can see below , you need to make close to 100 rides now to get close to "free" rental. That's up from current 65 rides.
> Also, a pop-up message in the app lets you to believe that you get free miles now. I thought I will keep car for free with 65 rides plus get free miles. But no, had to email to customer service to get real picture.
> 
> ...


Where are you? I do rental for 85 rides a week and only pay taxes. I noticed today they put in PDB but too late to go for it. Don't know what's going on really.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

The rates vary by city. You always had to pay the tax. In SF, it's been $199/wk for a Chevy Trax and with 75 rides they credited back the rental fee and included all miles. As of today, the rental fee is the same (as far as I know) but 80 rides will only earn you a $150 credit (instead of $199). You have to complete 150 rides to get $199 credit but they'll also throw in an extra $101 for your effort...which is awesome cuz it would take about 80 hours to hit 150 rides. One thing to note is that Lyft has not clarified what happens to mileage with this new scheme; remember, it was just this past December that they started to include personal miles as free so it could be that they 're going to charge you for miles as well for all you know.

My car is going back on Thursday as my 16 wk term ends that day (they're all 16 weeks in SF). I'm done with Lyft after 10,000 miles and 1200 rides.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Detroit is 85 rides and up but same rental rates.  Not sure how that's feasible here unless you're going like 15 hours per day.


----------

